# Potential Recruit searching for advice on the Combat Arms.



## Leafheart11 (24 Jun 2013)

Hello, 

I applied in January for the positions of DEO Infantry Officer and Armoury Officer because I have always wanted to be part of the Armed forces and those are the two trades (specifically Infantry Officer) that really interested me since my time in Army Cadets. I have an honours degree in General Arts.

Fast forward to last week when I found out that despite my file processing through Ontario and coming back to Halifax, while waiting for my background check to process the Infantry Officer spots were all filled and now I wont have a chance to be hired until at least next May/April when the hiring for the new year starts.

I have been given two options: Switch my application to Artillery Officer which still has openings, or switch to NCM Infantry and do that.

Basically my dilemma is this: Artillery Officer would give me more pay, but I am not sure that it is what I want to do with my life. I am quickly researching it and giving it more thought so I can make an informed decision regarding it. OR I could go for less pay and do NCM infantry. Infantry being the profession I have wanted in the Military since I decided to apply. 

This is of course all providing I pass the medical/interview/aptitude testing.

So my questions are as follows:
1: Can anyone give me some advice on Artillery Officers and their roles? (I have watched and read all the videos and articles on forces.ca) I have heard about FOO's (Forward Observation Officers) getting to be on the front lines with Infantry, what does that entail?

2: Does anyone have some advice/opinions on what they would suggest. I find it's sort of a money vs what I really want to do situation and I must admit I haven't had to make this choice before.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## dangerboy (24 Jun 2013)

If the only reason you want to be an officer is because they get paid more then NCMs I suggest you look for another career than the CF.


----------



## Leafheart11 (24 Jun 2013)

And that would be my exact line of thinking as well dangerboy. I am just being told "go for money first" by others, but I agree with you. I want to join the forces for the rewarding career and to serve my country, not for the cash. I'm just looking for other opinions from those who may be able to give some insight that I don't have since I am not currently in the forces.


----------



## Stiman (24 Jun 2013)

I would suggest contacting an Artillery Officer and chatting with them. They could answer all your questions. I bet after doing this you would have a clear idea about what you want to do with your options.


----------



## Stiman (24 Jun 2013)

And I mean in person if at all possible.


----------



## Teager (24 Jun 2013)

If you want to go infantry as an NCM the pay is close to the same for an officer starting out. The pay difference starts to happen as you get more time in and climb the ranks. If you join as an NCM you get a few benefits. You get to see what the leadership is like from the bottom and could probably see ways of how you would do things differently. Once you feel ready you can always take a shot at Commissioning to infantry officer. You will keep your pay rate if it is more than what a Ocdt or 2Lt makes from your time as an NCM. Who knows you might really enjoy being a NCM and stay. There are a lot of NCM's who have degrees but just love the job of infantry NCM.

Thats just my opinion on some of the benefits of the NCM route.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jun 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> I would suggest contacting an Artillery Officer and chatting with them. They could answer all your questions. I bet after doing this you would have a clear idea about what you want to do with your options.



Great advice.  Please follow up to the OP and tell him how to 'contact an Artillery Officer'.   8)


----------



## Stiman (24 Jun 2013)

Well, if it were me, I would call the recruiting centre (or go there in person) and ask for a contact number of an Art O that would be willing to chat.


----------



## Teager (24 Jun 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Great advice.  Please follow up to the OP and tell him how to 'contact an Artillery Officer'.   8)



For the OP this thread may be useful and you may find ex or current Artillery Officers in this thread.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1565.0.html


----------



## Wookilar (24 Jun 2013)

Leafheart,

The jobs of ncm's and officers are very different, especially at the Dp1 level.

Yes, pay is more for officers, even starting off, however doing the wrong job for more money gets very difficult to do in the mid to long-term.

I recommend doing more research on the difference between the jobs of commissioned and non-commissioned infantry before you make a decision.

For what it's worth, I've done both sides, and very much enjoyed my job everyday (well, except for the days which sucked lol). But the jobs have a very different focus.


----------



## mariomike (24 Jun 2013)

Leafheart11 said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me some advice on Artillery Officers and their roles? (I have watched and read all the videos and articles on forces.ca) I have heard about FOO's (Forward Observation Officers) getting to be on the front lines with Infantry, what does that entail?



To add to Reply #8.

What does an Artillery Officer do?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1581.0

Life as an Artillery Officer  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/78061.0

VERY important_ Should I Go Artillery Officer?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1596.0

Artillery officer  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1540.0/nowap.html

Artillery Training, Officer style  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18114.0

Artillery Officer Career Progression  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/90996.0

Artillery Officer and Forward Observation.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103890.0

Arty or Infantry?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109152.0

Edit to add ( In case you are applying as a Reservist? )

Reserve Artillery Officer Training  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105488.0

reserve artillery officer  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36441.0


----------



## Leafheart11 (24 Jun 2013)

Thanks for all of the information. It is really appreciated and is very helpful.


----------



## Stiman (24 Jun 2013)

Good luck and make sure you reply to the thread once you figure things out!


----------



## Leafheart11 (24 Jun 2013)

Will do. I will hopefully have a choice made in the next few days as I *ideally* want to be in basic before the end of September.


----------



## Leafheart11 (27 Jun 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> Good luck and make sure you reply to the thread once you figure things out!



Thanks again for all of the great information. I talked to a lot of people/my family and the recruiters again and decided to go with the NCM route with the potential to get bumped to officer in the future if I meet the requirements and am in good standing etc. I can't wait to get started and am anxiously watching my phone for the call!


----------



## Leafheart11 (8 Aug 2013)

Hello again everyone! I just wanted to give another update.

I got my call yesterday afternoon to go in for part of my medical, my aptitude and my interview. Hopefully it all goes well and I will be on my way to my career.

Thanks again.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (8 Aug 2013)

Awesome news Leafheart11! I'm calling tomorrow to see if my reference check went smoothly, I know at least one of my references were contacted a couple weeks ago. Are you doing all three (medical, aptitude and interview) in the same day? Or did they just book them all at once over the phone with you? Just curious because I'm at the same stage as you and would love to get the news you just got.


----------



## Leafheart11 (14 Aug 2013)

Due to a vacation in the RC I have to do my second part of the Medical on this coming Monday, but I finished my aptitude test, interview, and the basic medical exam. They booked it all at once over the phone. If they called your references I would assume you should have a call coming soonish. It took about a month after my references let me know that they were contacted for the RC to get back to me. 

Patience, patience, patience. The call will come and it will be worth the wait.


----------



## jeffb (14 Aug 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Great advice.  Please follow up to the OP and tell him how to 'contact an Artillery Officer'.   8)



A little late here but I'm happy to answer any questions on my experience as an Artillery officer. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Aug 2013)

You guys are "everywhere".   >


----------



## Leafheart11 (5 Nov 2013)

Hey so I have finally finished the process. Unfortunately I received a letter today stating that I am apparently not medically sound to be in the forces. I have a perforated ear drum (aka a small hole in it) that I got a few years ago which makes me ineligible. I would have loved to be a part of the team but it just isn't in the cards for me.

I would like to sincerely thank everyone here at army.ca for all of the excellent advice I have received and read over the past year. I may be stuck as a civi but I will be the best damned civi possible. I am proud to say that my applying and my stories convinced two of my friends to apply as well and one starts basic this month!

To all members and future recruits I salute you.  

Thanks again,

Leafheart11


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (6 Nov 2013)

Sorry to hear that Leafheart11.

All the best!


----------



## estoguy (13 Dec 2013)

Sorry to hear. That's a heart breaker.  I'm waiting on a medical reevaluation at the moment.  Hoping for good things.

Good luck in the future.


----------

